# Heimkino für Zuhause



## layout123 (10. Dezember 2009)

Morgen liebe Buffed Community!
 Ich möchte mir einen neuen Fernseher holen + ein "Heimkino" System, was ich an PC anschließen kann das ich den Ton nich übern Fernseher habe sondern über das Heimkinosystem!
 Vorab, ich habe ca. 450€ zur Verfügung.
 Fernseher habe ich bereits gefunden : 
https://www.alternate.de/html/produc...32-M1/388499/?

 Jetzt suche ich noch nen gutes HeimkinoSystem am besten mit 5.1 für mein Fernseher!
 Wichtig : Darf nicht mehr als ca. 130€ kosten!!
 Zudem muss ich das an Fernseher anschließen können damit ich den Ton über ads Heimkinosystem höre und 5.1 habe und nicht übern Fernseher den Ton habe. Danke im vorraus!


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2009)

_Stock lieber dein Budget auf - mit dem TV und einem 5.1 System für 130€ wirst du nicht froh.._


----------



## layout123 (10. Dezember 2009)

Was gibts denn für schöne Fernseher für 400€?


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Dezember 2009)

450&#8364; und Heimkino ist utopisch. Für n gescheites Heimkino ab nem 42" und guter Anlage bist locker bei 1000&#8364; und mehr... -und selbst dann ist es nur untere Mittelklasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2009)

_Das beste P/L-Verhältnis hat da aufjeden Fall der : LG Electronics 32LH3000

Aber es kommt erstmal auf ein paar andere Sachen an..

Wieweit sitzt du denn weg?
Wofür nutzt du ihn? (am besten mit %-Angabe wie : 40%BluRay,40%PS3,20%TV - ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel)
Wieviel könntest du maximal nur für den TV aufbringen?_


----------



## layout123 (10. Dezember 2009)

Ehm mein Bett steht quasi direkt davor, zwischen Bett und Fernseher sind so ca. 1-2 Meter !
Gucke Fernsehen immer vom Bett aus!
Nutzen will ich ihn eigentlich nur für Sky und normales digial Fernsehen! Später vll. für PS3 aber das ist zukunftssache!


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2009)

_Dann ist der LG die beste Wahl , zumindest in dem Preissegment.. :]_


----------



## Haxxler (10. Dezember 2009)

Also wenn du jetzt schonmal in die Tasche greifst, dann würde ich sagen geh auf Nummer sicher und hol dir gleich ne Full HD Glotze. Zur Not sparst du halt nochmal 1-2 Monate, aber dann hast du auch wirklich etwas das taugt.


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2009)

_Der LG hat FullHD und für den Preis eine 1A Bildqualität.._


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Dezember 2009)

soweit ich weiß hat LaVerne ein Heimkino den müsste man mal fragen


----------



## painschkes (10. Dezember 2009)

_Das haben einige - und ein 32" TV mit einer 130&#8364; Anlage ist nicht wirklich "Heimkino" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja - mal schauen was hier jetzt noch so für Posts kommen.._


----------



## Arland (11. Dezember 2009)

Wenn die Anlage an den PC soll bekommste schon was feines für 130€ (5.1 Soundkarte / On-board vorrausgesetzt).

Ich hab hier z.B die Magnum PE von Teufel (für 160€) und kann wirklich nicht klagen. Wobei ich grad gesehn hab, dass es die gar nicht mehr gibt?
Dafür habense die jetzt als Einsteiger-Modell:

http://www.teufel.de/PC-Systeme/Concept-E100.cfm


----------



## Wolfmania (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub für ca.150 – 200 Euro gibt es schon sog. „Soundbars", also ein  Lautsprecher der unter den Fernseher kommt und Surround vermitteln soll. Macht  z.B. Yamaha. Aber echtes Heimkino ist das nat. nicht…

Amazon.de


----------

